# is she Belgian/German shepherd mix



## Trynity7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Hi everyone :greet: I was hoping I could get some opinions on my Layla. She was a gift from my dad about 19 or 20 months ago and I was told she was half Belgian shepherd from her dad and her mother was German Shepherd. I'm really no expert, she's only the 2nd dog I've had and the only shepherd of any kind. I've not seen her parents myself but ive done a lot of my own researching and while to me she seems to fit the bill, I was hoping to get some opinions from more experienced dog owners. So here are a few pictures from the day I got her up until yesterday. Thanks again everyone!


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

She's a lovely girl, and to me, from the pictures, she looks all GSD.

Susan


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Yeah I don't see any belgian shep in there at all.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

maybe a dog , gsd bred in Belgium? I don't even see that .

Looks like an American bred dog . (head)
Speculate a hobby breeder , who is breeding unregistered dogs so maybe creates a story around the pups and why they may not come with papers.

Those are just comments about her history , NOT about the dog herself who could be a dream come true dog for you. Hope she is . Enjoy.


----------



## Trynity7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Thanks for the input guys! She's definitely a dream come true no matter what she's mixed with. I'm so obsessed with her I'm glad I found somewhere that I can share things about her without people telling me to shut up about the dog already LOL


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

Trynity7 said:


> Hi everyone :greet: I was hoping I could get some opinions on my Layla. She was a gift from my dad about 19 or 20 months ago and I was told she was half Belgian shepherd from her dad and her mother was German Shepherd. I'm really no expert, she's only the 2nd dog I've had and the only shepherd of any kind. I've not seen her parents myself but ive done a lot of my own researching and while to me she seems to fit the bill, I was hoping to get some opinions from more experienced dog owners. So here are a few pictures from the day I got her up until yesterday. Thanks again everyone!


I can tell you right now your dog is 100 % German Shepherd ?


----------

